# The Anthem of The Imperium



## Tymax (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like to know what the anthem of the Imperium is. I saw on Warhammer 40k wiki has an article that denotes If I Should Forget Thee, O Terra, but thats it. So if anyone could post lyrics and melodies of what you think is appropriate, but I think it should be very stately.


----------



## Rolando (Jun 6, 2011)

Well not the empire anthem, but an IG one may be the "Is a Good Day to Die" song from the third Starship Trooper movie, Marauder... it's lots of fun how it relates


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Borat anthem too! is the unnoficial anthem to warhammer 40k!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like to think:


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

dont know about that but i like to think that whilst mind probing the warp keeping humanity safe that the emperor pirate broadcasts 'sexy back'


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

For Whom The Bell Tolls has got to be the anthem _on_ Terra, because that Bell Of Lost Souls is never going to stop ringing with all the heroes that die every day!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

TheReverend said:


> For Whom The Bell Tolls has got to be the anthem _on_ Terra, because that Bell Of Lost Souls is never going to stop ringing with all the heroes that die every day!!


I think it has to ring sort of like once every 2000000th of a second as well .

What with all the Imperial Guardsmen who die


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

The Bell of Lost Souls only rings when a hero of the Imperium dies. Living Saints will always get a peal, for everyone else it takes long-term heroism or an act that saves the Imperium from the gravest danger.

GFP


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Of course, Living Saints almost by definition qualify on at least one of those two criteria, so I'm not sure they're an actual exception


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Queen - Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd like to say that Brothers in Arms (Dire Straits) suits well the theme of the Imperial Guard.



> There's so many different worlds
> so many different suns
> and we have just one world
> but we live in different ones


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dream+evil+the+chosen+ones&aq=1&oq=dream+evil+ that is one of my choices for it  or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw


----------

